# Semi-Finalists for Committed Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the randomly chosen semi-finalists for the duck and goose call from Committed Calls.

1 - gosling (GHC)
2 - SDOutdoorsman (NDO)
3 - asmythe32 (DHC)
4 - Neb rep (GHC)
5 - DuckerIL (NDO)
6 - LeakyW8ers (DHC)
7 - aggiechiro (DHC)
8 - Firehunter (NDO)
9 - Thundersnow (DHC)
0 - rjbadfish (DHC)

If the closing of the NASDAQ penny value tomorrow (Thursday) matches yours, you win.

Good luck everyone and please check out Committed Calls for quality CUSTOM calls>

http://committedcustomcalls.com/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nasdaq close was 2293.06

Congrats LeakyW8ers!


----------



## THEIRCOMMITTED10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats LeakyW8ers ! ! Look forward to you getting the calls ! ! Hope they serve you well for MANY years to come and call in a boatload of birds for you.

Thanks & God Bless ! -Gary


----------

